# Effecta installation pics in North Pole, Alaska



## NP ALASKA (Dec 2, 2012)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/effecta-60kw-in-alaska.94097/

Starting Effecta installation, follow link to see in other thread.

I will post future pics and postings here for the install


----------



## NP ALASKA (Dec 2, 2012)

Sending the 250 gallon buffer tank vertical



Handy enigine hoist



Little help from my lovely wife.
She unhooked the chain.



Its ready for plumbing. Yeah


----------



## NP ALASKA (Dec 2, 2012)

Decided on two -160 expansion tanks. I know its a little more than what I need with only 1250 gallon storage. I plan to put in two more 500's this summer so I shouldbe able to add one more 160 and be good for the 2250 in storage.

Any thoughts are invited.


----------



## BravoWhiskey (Dec 2, 2012)

NP ALASKA said:


> Decided on two -160 expansion tanks. I know its a little more than what I need with only 1250 gallon storage. I plan to put in two more 500's this summer so I shouldbe able to add one more 160 and be good for the 2250 in storage.
> 
> Any thoughts are invited.


Just a thought, could dedicate the top half of the buffer tank to expansion and save a bunch on store bought.


----------



## NP ALASKA (Dec 2, 2012)

I also though of doing this.

the 250 tank is for use when in pellet mode. It is however incoorporated into the 1000 gallons when burning wood.
I see a 300 gallon tank forsale locally, would this be suffcient for expanaison of 1250 gallons + water in boiler? And would it work when I add next summer going over 2000 gallons?


----------



## NP ALASKA (Dec 2, 2012)

Does one simply put a vent in the top and add it in place of the store bought ones? I would guess a air inlet would need installed to charge to 12psi???


----------



## BravoWhiskey (Dec 2, 2012)

NP ALASKA said:


> I also though of doing this.
> 
> the 250 tank is for use when in pellet mode. It is however incoorporated into the 1000 gallons when burning wood.
> I see a 300 gallon tank forsale locally, would this be suffcient for expanaison of 1250 gallons + water in boiler? And would it work when I add next summer going over 2000 gallons?


I'm still planning for a system so my experience is with conventional systems with non-bladder tanks in the floor joists above boilers in cellars. Should work about the same for a big system like yours. Ten percent of system volume should be plenty, but some need to be careful to be able to isolate the tank so it doesn't blow air back into system when servicing, unlike bladder tank. Just need a way to put air in and a way to bleed off excess water if need be. You will probably need to pre-charge some when you have all 2250 gallons on line.


----------



## maple1 (Dec 3, 2012)

NP ALASKA said:


> I also though of doing this.
> 
> the 250 tank is for use when in pellet mode. It is however incoorporated into the 1000 gallons when burning wood.
> I see a 300 gallon tank forsale locally, would this be suffcient for expanaison of 1250 gallons + water in boiler? And would it work when I add next summer going over 2000 gallons?


 
I have 660 gallons of storage, plus whatever is in the boiler & system - not likely much more than 700 total. Certainly under 750. I have a 110 gallon propane tank for non-bladder expansion and it is more than adequate. I go from 10psi to 15psi from cold to hot, more or less.

Just T a drain on the bottom connection, and have another small port on the top that you can T in a snifter valve, pressure guage, ball valve to help in bleeding/draining - and maybe more T's at top & bottom to run a sight guage on.


----------



## NP ALASKA (Dec 8, 2012)

Well it was a eventfull evening tonight. Got home from a long day at work. Have college to work on but decided to spend some time putting the stacked tanks together. This proved to a be a little tricky, but I got it done with a llittle help from the wife and the handy engine hoist.
I will post those picture tomorrow.




Here the boiler is ready to be tied to storage tanks



Dry fitting everything making sure I dont have to back up and do thing over.




I added pipe dope and the down tube to this one tonight also.

All in all a good night.

Gotta do some college  this weekend, class is over the 24th and we have a few weeks off. I will use this time to capitalize the remaining installation I am unable to get to here and there the way I have been going.

Regards,


----------



## maple1 (Dec 8, 2012)

I would highly recommend both a good quality teflon tape, and a good quality pipe dope, on all your pipe joints. And lots of torque.


----------



## stee6043 (Dec 8, 2012)

If you're at the North Pole.....shouldn't you be busy doing _other_ things right now? You know it's December....

Install looks great so far. I'd echo the comment above about teflon tape and dope. I used both on every joint during my install and had exactly zero leaks in my black pipe. My only look was at a pex compression fitting that just needed a little more convincing.

Also, is the photo of your pressure relief rotated?  I don't think you're supposed to have any elbows between the pressure relief and the exit above the floor.  I may be quite wrong but I thought I read this someplace...


----------



## NP ALASKA (Dec 8, 2012)

Yep, I should be doing alot of other things but I am splitting my time between work, college and this. I would much rather be concentrating on the boiler for sure.

I plan to dry fit most everything then I promise to use dope and tape.

My pipe fitter buddy always say DOPE-TAPE-DOPE! I follow his words of wisdom and have not yet had any problems. Lol

I hadnt heard that about the pressure relief valve. This look is pretty common here on all different boiler combinations. I will look into that one. easy enough to change.

Thanks


----------



## NP ALASKA (Dec 8, 2012)

ooops hit the button to many times, same darn picture.

Sorry

Here are some others























Regards


----------



## lotawood (Dec 8, 2012)

If I were doing that much storage I would research the airtrol fittings at pex supply.  It looks like it is made for a compression tank.  Depending on your tank diameter apparently, it looks like a cheaper alternative to 3 sx-160's with another propane tank.
Otherwise, I always thought the sx-160 was at a better price point compared to a sx-110.  For $30 more than a sx-110 you get 30% more acceptance, at pexsupply.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 9, 2012)

Install is looking good NP. Will be nice when it is all done. Good for you on the college thing. And doing all this work on your own. Never to late to stop learning. Should be a continuous, life long goal. I think stee6043 was concerned about weather or not you were getting all the gifts made and ready to be sent out to all those kids! Being that you are at the North Pole.


----------



## NP ALASKA (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, i ha d to take a second job to finance this big beauty. The Elf in charge at night is a bit mean but gets things done. Kids should be pretty happy with all the people i saw last night. 
Lol

Well gotta go get blankets off the horses, it warmed up here almost 50 degrees over night

Thanks for all the input guys

Also i did look at pexsupply ended up here locally
They wanted 400 bucks per tank to ship to alaska

Brian from Effecta US tried too, he found a great deal but it didnt make sense to wait for them to save only 20 bucks. Brian has been great at every corner. In this day and age of customer service he is a great example of straight talk and trying his best at doing the right thing. I really appretiate his help! And you guys too

Gotta get back to the shop, momma elf might be kicking my rear soon otherwise.

Regards Morgan


----------



## NP ALASKA (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, school is winding down for the semester, I will have a 2 week break. 
I plan on hitting the install heavily this weekend.
Sorry for the delay guys but my promotion at work is contigent on degree completetion.

Regards, Morgan


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 25, 2012)

How is the install going Morgan?


----------



## NP ALASKA (Dec 31, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> How is the install going Morgan?


 Good afternoon,

Well, things slowed a bit as I had to complete a couple papers for college and Christmas with the kids.

I have taken a break this term to get some things done around the place and my promotion at owrk has proved to be a bit challenging.

I got tanks together and set back in place last night. Pressure tested and holding 20 PSI for the past 6 days.

I will start with the mock up of copper today after work.

I am stilll waiting on my two-160 expansion tanks. The plmbing store says mid Jan. I wont beable to fire unitl then but should get most everything else complete awaiting the HX-160's to show up.

Regards, Morgan

I will post more pics soon


----------



## NP ALASKA (Dec 31, 2012)

Press test of tanks, should I go closer to 30psi as the pop-off is rated?



Days not complete without a little helper





Start of insulted box aorund tanks, this is the best inul-board availabe here. I put it on the wall set off with 2x4's leaving a 1.5" gap off the wall. Still debating on wether to have the tanks sprayed once installed and running for a bit?
Expensive but I think it would be worth it.


----------



## ewdudley (Dec 31, 2012)

NP ALASKA said:


> Press test of tanks, should I go closer to 30psi as the pop-off is rated?


Wouldn't hurt to dob some sudsy water on the joints while it's all accessible.  Event the tiniest leak will foam up obviously.  A few more PSI wouldn't prove much.


----------



## NP ALASKA (Dec 31, 2012)

ewdudley said:


> Wouldn't hurt to dob some sudsy water on the joints while it's all accessible. Event the tiniest leak will foam up obviously. A few more PSI wouldn't prove much.


Thanks much, I did the sudsy part and it proved to be a 4 hour journey getting the unions between the tanks secure, all seems good now. I have not lost any air in 6 days and will spray once more to make sure.

Thanks for the input.

Plan to run it without insulation for a couple weeks, how hot is the garage gonna get?????Lol

Thanks again


----------



## kjahnz (Dec 31, 2012)

Ha Ha I like my garage warm enough to wear short sleeves, currently laying up fiberglass on some jet ski hulls, it's been single digit temps over night for the last few days. your project is looking great, congrats.


----------



## NP ALASKA (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, I have made a little progress yesterday and wanted to share,




Got the 250 Gallon tank plumbed and connected to the 2- 500 gallon tanks
Started setting up the copper


















I was planning to go straight back and hit the tee, made it very difficult to reach ball valve.
This one is opened and closed according to wood or pellet mode burning

I would write a bit more but I have to get to an appointment, more later.

Regards, Morgan


----------



## NP ALASKA (Jan 6, 2013)

Let the soldering begin


----------



## NP ALASKA (Jan 16, 2013)

Getting closer


----------



## NP ALASKA (Jan 17, 2013)

OOPS! Sorry guys, I will straighten up pics next time.

Didn't realize these were turned.

Still soldering pipe a little every night afterwork. Spent a bunch of extra time making sure the reeming of pipe was done with care and attention to detail.
Want there to be as little friction as possible and make for a good heating system.

Should have chimney in saturday. Got all parts and such ready to go.

Expansion tanks are still not here, checked on them today. Living here in Alaska sometimes can be a real pain when it comes to special order parts.

Regards,


----------



## nate379 (Jan 17, 2013)

Should have been 0.50-0.60 per lb on the barge.



NP ALASKA said:


> Also i did look at pexsupply ended up here locally
> They wanted 400 bucks per tank to ship to alaska


----------



## Karl_northwind (Jan 29, 2013)

How's the installation going?

karl


----------



## Gasifier (Jan 29, 2013)

Looking good on the piping Morgan. Looks like that tank says Crawford on it. You looking at pics of Cindy again?


----------



## NP ALASKA (Feb 2, 2013)

Well, things have been a bit busy here lately. I have made soem progress but things are moving slow. No big hurry since I am waiting on the expansion tanks.

I ordered expansion tanks through a local plumbing store, after two months they called and said it would be another month. Well needless to say I lost my temper a bit.
Canceled the order.

I called Brian from Up North Energy Solutions on friday, he had the tanks on a truck headed this way tueday by 10 am. He couldn't get them out monday as it was a holiday. They were put on a barge on the 30th, I hope to see them next week. I should have ordered them from him in th efirst place. Trying to spread money around town, my mistake.

98% of the plumbing is complete, just waiting on the expansion tanks to finsih up.

Got the stack in last week, it was warm here and took advantage of it.

I am hoping to finish install by next wekend and hopefully fire things up on next saturday.
















Gotta pick up the rest of the stack this week, and start the wiring.


----------



## NP ALASKA (Feb 2, 2013)

Gasifier said:


> Looking good on the piping Morgan. Looks like that tank says Crawford on it. You looking at pics of Cindy again?


 
Doesnt everyone enjoy her pics?


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 3, 2013)

NP ALASKA said:


> Doesnt everyone enjoy her pics?


 
Yes. Nice work your doing there. I am always impressed by you guys that can do all your own work. I can do some building and remodeling, but when it comes to metal work and plumbing I have no experience and hire that out. Glad I don't need it often!


----------



## NP ALASKA (Feb 5, 2013)

Well finalized last of the soldering and pipe work. Now i just wait for the expansion tanks, the sailed on the 30th.
I will be doing the wiring and finish the stack while I wait.


----------



## EffectaBoilerUser (USA) (Feb 6, 2013)

Morgan,

Keep up the good work!

Looks like you almost ready to completely conquer this beast and get a fire started1

Brian


----------



## NP ALASKA (Feb 8, 2013)

Expansion tanks have arrived, the weekend has defined its self.
I will be busy finishing up and hopefully get things going this next weekend.


----------



## NP ALASKA (Feb 17, 2013)

Only 10 feet of pipe left and i start wiring and controls
View attachment 94037


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 17, 2013)

NP ALASKA said:


> Only 10 feet of pipe left and i start wiring and controls
> View attachment 94037


 
Can't view the attachment for some reason. You must be really important here on Hearth.com!  Says I do not have permission or something like that.


----------



## NP ALASKA (Feb 17, 2013)

Gasifier said:


> Can't view the attachment for some reason. You must be really important here on Hearth.com!  Says I do not have permission or something like that.


 Soory, let me try again. Important I am not! Well maybe to the wife, atleast I hope so. Lol


----------



## NP ALASKA (Feb 17, 2013)

Pump goes here and about 10 feet of copper to manifold





Expansion Tank location, this was an earlier pic, they are plumbed at this point

Gotta get to sons birthday party, will be back in a couple hours to push forward. Hoping to get water circulating tonight.

And its snowing again!!

Regards,
Morgan


----------



## NP ALASKA (Feb 28, 2013)

Time out for some fun




Back at it, moving slow and careful
Getting real close, electrician will be over saturday


----------



## NP ALASKA (Feb 28, 2013)

Stack complete

Pressure tested

I hope this weekend is the magic weekend and i can start a fire


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 28, 2013)

Here you go Morgan. I hope you didn't install that boiler on it's side!


----------



## NP ALASKA (Mar 2, 2013)

Gasifier, thanks much
That looks much better.
I am trying to get this phone figured out.
I guess i should post from my laptop so i can adjust pics before posting.
Thanks again

Im filling water now. Might take a while
1300 or so gallons i figure.


----------



## JP11 (Mar 2, 2013)

The water can only go in the tanks as fast as the air can come out.


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 2, 2013)

Your welcome Morgan. Good luck with the start up. That's a lot of water!


----------



## Blue Tornado (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow, you sure have done your chores on your system. Congrats to you! Hope that all goes well from here out.


----------



## Karl_northwind (Mar 4, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## NP ALASKA (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks guys, Well tanks are full have cirulated for hours and purged the air that I can.

It was late and duty called (wife) last night so we did not gt it fired up. Hope to do so tonight, Its already been a twelve hour day.

I will let you know how it goes. I may just run a littel fire to see how things go, and wait til saturday to fullly charge everything. I guess it could take 10 or so hours to charge intially.

Regards, Morgan


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 5, 2013)

What is that area that your tanks are in Morgan? Just curious, because you are going to have some serious heat radiating off those tanks until you get them insulated.


----------



## maple1 (Mar 5, 2013)

I think most boilers recommmend a few smaller fires to start off with to dry the refractories out.


----------



## Karl_northwind (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes.  the effecta has less refractory than most of the gassifiers out there, but a couple of small fires (1/4 Load or less) is a good idea.  
karl


----------



## nrford (Mar 5, 2013)

The only thing I notice is that your boiler sits on the floor. I raised my Effecta about 16" so I don't have to get on my knees to clean out the secondary chamber. Looks real nice and I know it is going well for you!


----------



## NP ALASKA (Mar 6, 2013)

The area the system sits in is the front of my Garage. I have an over size garage here, in Alaska it is a great asset. I could park my F250, 4 door, 8ft bed end to end with a porsche and still walk around the front and back of them. Maybe not between though.

Now I have to settle for the wifes truck, my truck, the 4 wheeler and my pride and joy "Gasification Boiler System"!

Started first fire tonight, all is going great. I am up to 160 in top of top tank, I was gasifiying very quickly. Amazing!

I will post stats and pics later this week. The guys are on the way to see this thing in action.

Regards, Morgan


----------



## NP ALASKA (Mar 6, 2013)

I thought about raising it and there was alot of circumstances leading up to not doing it. I would have been happier but it will work, i may lift it later. But it will work for a few years. I plan to build. Boiler room off the side of the garage in the future, this will give the opprotunity to change a few things.
16 inches? Wow i was thinking 6-8", i guess i will have to rethink it a bit

I ran for 5 hours tonight, 69 degrees to 168 degrees. I figurd it would take a good 12 hours to charge, gona do a few small fires each night and charge system fully on saturday

Regards Morgan


----------



## JP11 (Mar 6, 2013)

Congrats.. we all know what a great feeling it is.


----------



## wolfcreek (Mar 6, 2013)

Congrats on the fire-up. I've had my Effecta 35 up and heating for over a month now. Went through times when I thought it would never get done but it's a joy now. Love thumbing my nose at the propne truck that drives by.
Bill


----------



## EffectaBoilerUser (USA) (Mar 6, 2013)

Great Job Morgan and Bill!

I know you have both spent a lot of time researching and installing your boiler systems and now its time to reap the rewards (no oil or gas bill) and personal satisfaction of a job well done.  It will be interesting to see exactly how much wood you use next winter Morgan compared to when you had your Central OWB (the biggest one Central makes).


----------



## NP ALASKA (Mar 10, 2013)

Ran small fires all week. Spent saturday charge all 1300 gallons, very impressed with the little amount of fuel required to do this. After running an OWB for about 7 years, i know what wood consumption is!

Time to insulate tanks, it got to 101 degrees in the garage. I wanted to make sure i had no leaks before inulating.

View attachment 96515


----------



## NP ALASKA (Nov 24, 2013)

Guys, been busy, up and running, pics to come
I am very happyyyyyyyy


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 24, 2013)

Glad to hear that Morgan. Did you get those tanks insulated? How is that beast running?


----------



## NP ALASKA (Dec 29, 2014)

Well its been a couplw winters running this boiler
I am still very happy, I have burned a great deal of pellets and have decided to dedicate the next 3 months to wood.

The 1300 gallons of storage is working well. I have decided to make things better and run with more storage.

Here is the fun part, i ran into a deal for 2 - 1000 gallon propane tanks already spray foamed
Only $850 for both, 20 miles round trip

Now do i install the new tanks 
Absolutely 
But do i keep the existing 
At what point is too much storage a factor


----------



## NP ALASKA (Dec 29, 2014)

Sorry for the neck problems
Posting on phone not very good at it


----------



## GS7 (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow, looks like you have quite a project going on there! All of your efforts will pay off big. Well worth it.


----------



## Karl_northwind (Dec 31, 2014)

That's a steal.  there is more in foam there than $850.    make sure to pressure test well, and that the foam isn't hiding anything. 
did you pipe up as I drew where the 250 was the pellet buffer and the 1250 was for wood?  if so, I would just replace the 2x500's with 2x1000's, and use the 250 still for pellets.  2000 is a lot of storage for an effecta 60 if you're using it hard.  it's at the max end of the recommended storage.  if you have a narrow delta t though (you have baseboard heat as I recall) it will be a help. 

good luck.  

karl


----------



## NP ALASKA (Dec 31, 2014)

Yep, 250 for pellet mode and 1250 for wood mode
seems to work with the baseboards pretty well down to 145

i think im gonna put an 8 foot pit in new boiler room and set new tanks vertical


----------

